# Андеграунд > Консультант плюс > Запросы на пополнение ИБ >  КонсультантПлюс. Запросы на пополнение ИБ

## Consultant

*СПС "КонсультантПлюс"*



 В данной теме размещаются запросы на пополнение информационных банков. 
*Причиной для формирования запроса является:*
неполная база (кнопка «сервис» - «статистика» - «=» - «нет»)

Для пополнения ИБ по запросу необходимо.
1. Запустить программу cons.exe после чего выбрать в меню пункт *"Сервис", "Сформировать запрос по ИБ"* и найти информационный банк который необходимо пополнить по запросу, файл запроса с расширением *.QST в директории *SEND* запаковать в архив (региональные информационные банки архивируются отдельно).
2. Архив залить на любой доступный хостинг, ссылку разместить в данной теме с обязательным указанием информационных банков для пополнения. Запросы по региональным банкам размещаются отдельно с указанием именования региона.
3. Архив с файлами пополнений *.ANS распаковать в директорию *RECIEVE* и принять их *(cons.exe /adm /receive /base*)*, после приема Ваш ИБ станет эквивалентным эталонному.


P.S. Перед формированием запроса необходимо принять все доступные обновления из соответствующих тем.

Внимание: Исполненные запросы и ответы на запросы регулярно удаляются из темы.

----------

azzb (17.07.2015), brykie90 (07.03.2014), comail (09.06.2020), d-q10 (10.08.2016), doktor-sprint (07.04.2013), Fisher+ (21.09.2021), FreeDoberman (02.06.2014), irbeast (19.10.2012), Joulupukki (04.09.2021), KazAndreyK (24.02.2015), kent (02.02.2012), Kent1441 (05.04.2013), KrasAndr (23.10.2015), mr.L (23.08.2022), SashkaObayashk (24.03.2013), sergey_cherdyn (25.09.2011), Stepan33 (04.09.2021), tank_root (26.10.2014), uhbif12 (07.10.2014), vdmkr (09.04.2020), Voidmess (25.06.2022), Waldex (05.04.2014), zun-zun (26.02.2013), Алекс173 (18.01.2020), МММ (22.04.2020)

----------


## Василий11

> Добрый день!
> Пополните пожалуйста 
> 
> https://ru.files.fm/f/47fude9r


смотри в почту

----------


## danero

Здравствуйте, подлатайте, плиз) наверное, многовато выйдет...
https://yadi.sk/d/fEwB2fpG3JZPdt

----------


## Василий11

> Здравствуйте, подлатайте, плиз) наверное, многовато выйдет...
> https://yadi.sk/d/fEwB2fpG3JZPdt


в почте

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

Доброго всем дня
Прошу пополнить/подлатать 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7dswjhvooi15k7c/send.zip?dl=0

----------


## Василий11

> Доброго всем дня
> Прошу пополнить/подлатать 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7dswjhvooi15k7c/send.zip?dl=0


https://ru.files.fm/u/gvuv2ebr

----------

Lokis_Lesnoy (29.05.2017)

----------


## Алекс173

Просьба поправить https://yadi.sk/d/lmRRlTDf3Jf4tG

----------


## Василий11

> Просьба поправить https://yadi.sk/d/lmRRlTDf3Jf4tG


смотри в почте

----------

Алекс173 (30.05.2017)

----------


## yuabor

Просьба подлатать федералки (косяк после последней обновки)

SEND

----------


## НПО

> Доброго дня! Просьба подлатать...
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tYbN/ZAn2sDA9W 
> Спасибо!


404
:)

----------


## daniil1196

Доброго времени суток!!!
Помогите подлатать базу: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sz-6tNecRdtg2w

----------


## Stepan33

> Доброго времени суток!!!
> Помогите подлатать базу: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sz-6tNecRdtg2w


Держи: daniil1196

----------


## alex_inta

Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста устранить пропуски в банке dof (дополнительные формы) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MN57/CBNbkNzat

----------


## НПО

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста устранить пропуски в банке dof (дополнительные формы) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MN57/CBNbkNzat


А - кому, почему и для чего могла бы быть нужна база DOF ..? :)

----------


## НПО

> Добрый день! помогите пожалуйста устранить пропуски в банке dof (дополнительные формы) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MN57/CBNbkNzat


https://ru.files.fm/u/dkyba8ph3

----------


## НПО

> Всех с наступившим новым годом!
> Буду очень признателен за полные базы для бухгалтеров по состоянию на новый год


Топик, мне показалось, называется "ЗАПРОСЫ НА ПОПОЛНЕНИЕ..." - мне показалось?

----------


## nomy

Добрый день!
Всех с наступившим новым годом! 
Желаю самого лучшего для всех присутствующих в  новом году и в целом во всех сферах жизни!
Очень прошу помочь устранить пропуск базы
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rGk-M0JbGhpsmg

----------


## nomy

Добрый день!
Всех с наступившим новым годом! 
Желаю самого лучшего для всех присутствующих в  новом году и в целом во всех сферах жизни!
Очень прошу помочь устранить пропуск базы
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rGk-M0JbGhpsmg

----------


## Василий11

> Добрый день!
> Всех с наступившим новым годом! 
> Желаю самого лучшего для всех присутствующих в  новом году и в целом во всех сферах жизни!
> Очень прошу помочь устранить пропуск базы
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rGk-M0JbGhpsmg


https://ru.files.fm/u/fxsmnguan

----------

nomy (08.01.2023)

----------


## НПО

> Добрый день!
> Всех с наступившим новым годом! 
> Желаю самого лучшего для всех присутствующих в  новом году и в целом во всех сферах жизни!
> Очень прошу помочь устранить пропуск базы


https://ru.files.fm/u/7eswfpjb8

----------

nomy (08.01.2023)

----------


## ёпт

Здравствуйте
Помогите, пожалуйста, подлатать базу.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Xb0IdZcUjgZLFA

----------


## НПО

> Здравствуйте
> Помогите, пожалуйста, подлатать базу.
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Xb0IdZcUjgZLFA


https://ru.files.fm/u/vng6qh4c2

----------

ёпт (09.01.2023)

----------


## smile.nata

Доброго времени. Помогите пожалуйста починить базу
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WtNL/DncVqpVLU

----------


## НПО

> Доброго времени. Помогите пожалуйста починить базу
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WtNL/DncVqpVLU


https://ru.files.fm/u/2afte2c2d

----------

smile.nata (09.01.2023)

----------

